# washed camera...replacement needed



## softybabe (Mar 30, 2008)

...so I put my camera through the delicate cycle  

I need a replacement for my upcoming holiday...pls recommend me a camera...£200 tops

ps: i'm not a photographer...more a point n click person...but i like nice clear pics

ta


----------



## dada (Mar 30, 2008)

amazon has plenty good quality cameras on sales right now. 
lot of them are under £200


----------



## softybabe (Mar 30, 2008)

dada said:


> amazon has plenty good quality cameras on sales right now.
> lot of them are under £200



ta


i'll let softyyoungman choose this time around...i'm not so good with choosing good 'uns


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2008)

just get one of those fuji pic thingies i reckon, on sale somewhere for £80 the other day i saw. and i might have seen a 9 megpixel camera for £99 iirc. don't reckon u will need to spend £200 for what u want. or you could buy one when you get there init! more for ya $


----------



## softybabe (Mar 30, 2008)

ddraig said:


> just get one of those fuji pic thingies i reckon, on sale somewhere for £80 the other day i saw. and i might have seen a 9 megpixel camera for £99 iirc. don't reckon u will need to spend £200 for what u want. or you could buy one when you get there init! more for ya $



you're right as always love...i'll wait n get more for my $ or duty free here

sbx


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 30, 2008)

Get a pentax optio WP. It's waterproof, so should be ok if you make this stupid mistake again


----------

